# Yongnuo for Canon, which one?



## SuzukiGS750EZ (Oct 10, 2017)

I'm looking to buy ONE flash that will last me through learning and then some. Which of these flashes offers me more of a value as far as features and such? My Uncle told me I should get a flash that has IR in it as well, do both of these have that? I would like to learn flash but also use the flash off camera. It will be a single flash unit as i don't plan to buy another for a while. The battery is not a huge selling point for me. I just want to buy one of these two flashes and have it last me a bit (not as far as surviving a drop but getting into more advanced techniques).

686ex-rt Canon

600ex-rt ii


----------



## SuzukiGS750EZ (Oct 11, 2017)

I bought the 686


----------



## weepete (Oct 11, 2017)

Good choice i think.


----------



## SuzukiGS750EZ (Oct 12, 2017)

I hope so! If it lasts until canon comes out with a new flash in a few years and I learn properly how to use said flash, ill be happy.


----------



## weepete (Oct 13, 2017)

I'm sure it will, I've had a small YN430 for a few years now, granted it only sees very occasional use but it's still going strong. I'm a big fan of the Yonguno products.


----------



## MidnightUK (Oct 15, 2017)

Not the same models as you have interest in, but I have 1 Canon flash and 4 Yonguno.  The build quality of the Yonguno is easily equal and I have had no problems with them so far.  If you took all the badges off, from the build quality it would be hard to tell which was which brand.  I would not have bothered with the Canon if I had come across the Yonguno first, as I think Canon prices are rip offs.  I expect them to be more expensive, but not THAT much more expensive!  I got all 4 for less than the price of the 1 Canon and also external triggers for them (I chose the basic manual flash as it did everything I wanted and I could use the triggers on my studio lights which is very handy for my set up).

If you are looking for long term flash groupings and compatibility/future proofing, Godox and the various brands it is badged under is getting very good reviews lately.  I cannot recommend them personally as I have never used one but worth investigating them to compare to the one you have already looked at perhaps.


----------

